# Saxon Cabs



## Maltone (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello. I sent an e-mail to Saxon cabs about a week ago, didn't get a reply. Went back to the homepage, and realized that there's a message on the Saxon site saying: 
"*Due to a family emergency, I have been unavailable for the last few weeks. If you have sent me emails, please know I am not ignoring you. I will be back in a week or two and will catch up on all emails then. Thanks for your understanding." *

I just wanted to ask if anyone here knows how long the message has been up on the site? I'd really like to order one of his cabs, but family first as always right? 

Unless, anyone here has a Saxon 2X12 for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Crap, I'd never sell my Saxon cab. It sounds great and I couldn't buy something used for what I paid new for it from Tim. Added bonus - his shipping rates are redonkulously low - like $36 from ON to SK for an oversized 2X12 (his 4X10 sized model).


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I was on his site a few weeks ago and it didn't see it. Heard nothing but good things about his cabs and his prices are CRAZY good for handmade stuff. I'd say wait it out.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hopefully everything is ok with Tim. I've bought 2 different cabs from him and loved both. He has excellent customer service, too!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The facebook page has not been updated since August


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

